# What do you pay for insurance?



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

just wondering what you guys are paying for general liability insurance and commercial auto?
I just signed up with a company in ny calle wj farmer insurance and got a commercial auto quote for 806 for the year, and another 131 to cover my equip. trailer while its not hooked to the truck. also theres no weight limit on trailers that your towing that theyll cover. i got 1 mil. in general liability coverage for 1413 a year and for an extra 250-300 i got 3000 in tools covered and my boss plow covered from theft. for being 20 i think i got a good deal on my own and just want to see what you guys are paying and who your going through.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Are the tools and the plow covered on an Inland Marine policy ? Thats usually the only way to cover a plow. Commercial auto will NOT cover a plow that has been damaged.
You GL is double what I pay, but your auto seems Scarey low  Most GL is based on payroll, mine is just over 100K.
Full coverage for my trucks is usually right around 1K each for all the pickups. I shoped around this spring and did manage to save a bundle on my comp. It also helps that my experience rating keeps going down as well.
Make sure ANY insurance company you use is A+ rated, as some contracts will dictate this....
Its not a bad Idea to look into an Umbrella, for an extra 5-600 bucks you can usually get 1million, cheap, when your spending 15K a year.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

1400 a year for gl but that also covers my concrete opperation in the summer as well , even with digging for new homes and 1k a year for full on new pick up truck


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

roughly $2200 total a year for GL & commercial auto. 3 million gl coverage for $730 and 1 million commercial auto coverage for $1200. the total price also includes $20k coverage inland marine & $10k property coverage (which covers anything related to the business in my house, computers, safes, office equipment, etc...i didnt want it but it was part of the package) those 2 coverages cost $275 a year. 
insurance company is Selective.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

1400 for 1 Mil GL and 25K equipment, and I pay roughly 1200 a year to insure two pickups, one new, one 99 with 250,000 Commercial Liability....so bout 2600 a year for a one man operation.

Bout the cheapest expense I have accept my cell phone.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

45K a year for all equipment and employees and property.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

About $1600 a year for comercial auto and commercial liability. Includes a million/2 million for liability, 500,000/1 million on the auto, theft and damage to equipment (plow, 2 Z turn mowers, trailers, etc.). Both cover mowing (and towing), snow plowing and property caretaking.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I pay $2200 for all vehicles, trailers, plows, spreaders, mowers, general liability, and work comp for 6 employees.


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

I pay what I pay and dont worry cause they wont pay when I need to use it


----------

